# finally found out that cause of my doggies poop issues



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

well today vet called that rudytutu has a possiblity of giardia i new something was not right.So i have to deworm both dogs with the panucar suspension.Does anyone have any natural remedies to prevent it again.We started to clean the living room just in case since they are pooch pad training with vinegar and detergent to kill the germs and parasites.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The best way to prevent giardia is to keep your pups from drinking out of
puddles, ponds, lakes outside, AND any stagnating water at/around your home.
Staying away from other dogs' poop helps too!

So you know about cleaning the areas where your dogs poop(after the
treatments are done) right? Giardia is very resistant, so you need to 
use a bleach and water mixture, regular cleaners just won't cut it.

I'm glad you figured it out, it's such a nasty parasite.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

~LS~ said:


> The best way to prevent giardia is to keep your pups from drinking out of
> puddles, ponds, lakes outside, AND any stagnating water at/around your home.
> Staying away from other dogs' poop helps too!
> 
> ...


I have no idea how she got it we have no standing water other than what they drink out of.we pick they stool immediately as well know what bleach would i use for carpet colorsafe would that work..would it be ok to give her the panacur eventhough i gave her the intereptor two weeks ago.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

"Your dog or cat might get infected by:

Being in contact with infected feces from another dog or cat
Rolling and playing in contaminated soil
Licking its body after contact with a contaminated surface 
(for example, a dirty litter box or dog cage or crate)
Drinking water from a contaminated creek, pond, or other body of water"


As for the panacur, it should be fine, but you can always call & ask your vet since he/she just prescribed it.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

~LS~ said:


> "Your dog or cat might get infected by:
> 
> Being in contact with infected feces from another dog or cat
> Rolling and playing in contaminated soil
> ...


is the color safe bleach ok to kill the germ from the carpet?do i need to kill the germs from the driveway?what about giving them a bath?so many questions?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

princess_ella said:


> is the color safe bleach ok to kill the germ from the carpet?do i need to kill the germs from the driveway?what about giving them a bath?so many questions?



Take a look at this site, it should answer all of your questions.(they give instructions on what to clean & how too.)


CDC - Giardia - Giardia and Pets


I hope that helps.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Star had giardia during the summer but she didn't show any symtoms. I also didn't know how she would have gotten it except for the nasty ditch in the backyard and the possibility of the frogs coming up from the ditch and bringing it to the yard. It's really a pain. I had to give her 2 treatments. First time with just pancur but it didn't go away then the 2nd time pancur with metro and MAJOR cleaning. 

Instead of bleach, I used lysol on the carpets. I vacuumed the carpets every day to get rid of any cysts. I gave her a bath on the 3rd & last day of her treatments because cysts can stay on her fur. I also cleaned her bum after she poops. I would wash all the bedding, sheets, toys, blankets, etc and dry it on the highest setting.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Star's Mama said:


> Star had giardia during the summer but she didn't show any symtoms. I also didn't know how she would have gotten it except for the nasty ditch in the backyard and the possibility of the frogs coming up from the ditch and bringing it to the yard. It's really a pain. I had to give her 2 treatments. First time with just pancur but it didn't go away then the 2nd time pancur with metro and MAJOR cleaning.
> 
> Instead of bleach, I used lysol on the carpets. I vacuumed the carpets every day to get rid of any cysts. I gave her a bath on the 3rd & last day of her treatments because cysts can stay on her fur. I also cleaned her bum after she poops. I would wash all the bedding, sheets, toys, blankets, etc and dry it on the highest setting.


thanks guys i was plan to call a steam clean company as well to help with the carpet clean for the bedroom and livingroom of course this all helps lol.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Star's Mama said:


> Star had giardia during the summer but she didn't show any symtoms. I also didn't know how she would have gotten it except for the nasty ditch in the backyard and the possibility of the frogs coming up from the ditch and bringing it to the yard. It's really a pain. I had to give her 2 treatments. First time with just pancur but it didn't go away then the 2nd time pancur with metro and MAJOR cleaning.
> 
> Instead of bleach, I used lysol on the carpets. I vacuumed the carpets every day to get rid of any cysts. I gave her a bath on the 3rd & last day of her treatments because cysts can stay on her fur. I also cleaned her bum after she poops. I would wash all the bedding, sheets, toys, blankets, etc and dry it on the highest setting.


so did you wash bedding everyday


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

princess_ella said:


> so did you wash bedding everyday


I actually washed it on the days I gave her a bath. It might sound ridiculous but I would put her in a room (or crate), change all the bedding & sheets and throw them in the wash. then take her out of the room to give her a bath. Reason why I did that I'd that I didn't want her to drop any more cysts in the cleaned sheets and bedding. 

I forgot to mention that you probably want to throw out any bully sticks or chews too at this time and get them new ones after its gone.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Star's Mama said:


> I actually washed it on the days I gave her a bath. It might sound ridiculous but I would put her in a room (or crate), change all the bedding & sheets and throw them in the wash. then take her out of the room to give her a bath. Reason why I did that I'd that I didn't want her to drop any more cysts in the cleaned sheets and bedding.
> 
> I forgot to mention that you probably want to throw out any bully sticks or chews too at this time and get them new ones after its gone.


does star sleep in your bed?


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

princess_ella said:


> does star sleep in your bed?


Yes she does.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

Just a heads up, and I'm guessing you're aware of this, but just in case. Humans get giardia, too. Vomiting and diarrhea are the most common symptoms in humans. If you notice any of that, be sure to let your doctor know. 

Best wishes for a full recovery. 
Nasty little bug!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonnie came to me at 17 weeks. She had no symptoms. A regular visit to the vet for rabies, I brought a stool sample. Results were guardia. I did nothing but treat her! Didn't do any rugs, beds etc. Repeat sample 10 days after treatment was negative. Hope your pups have the same good results.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i hope so too since my rudytutu is already 5 years old which i heard it rare for adult dogs to get it i am think she may have gotten it from my older dog pearl since she got sibo back in Deceemer without an unknown cause and she is the only one that goes outside.


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Diatomaceous earth has many benefits

Diatomaceous Earth! It rids the body (human and animal alike) of parasites, and contains high amounts of silica, which everyone needs more of.
Less than a week of giving it my daughter with Autism, _she started talking_ (it is the only known substance to rid the body of heavy metals like mercury). This stuff is a miracle, and super cheap. Make sure you get Food Grade because it is processed differently. Any brand works, it's all the same. I make my entire family take it, and we give it to the dogs. Since Chi's have so many joint issues we give it to them for that, but mostly to keep parasites away (I have germ issues, lol).

Good luck. So sorry you're going through this!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Mrs.J. said:


> Diatomaceous earth has many benefits
> 
> Diatomaceous Earth! It rids the body (human and animal alike) of parasites, and contains high amounts of silica, which everyone needs more of.
> Less than a week of giving it my daughter with Autism, _she started talking_ (it is the only known substance to rid the body of heavy metals like mercury). This stuff is a miracle, and super cheap. Make sure you get Food Grade because it is processed differently. Any brand works, it's all the same. I make my entire family take it, and we give it to the dogs. Since Chi's have so many joint issues we give it to them for that, but mostly to keep parasites away (I have germ issues, lol).
> ...


thanks called vets office so i can find out how bad she got it.


----------

